# Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??



## Nordangler (22. September 2004)

Hi Mefo-Freaks |wavey: 

Hat jemand Lust, am Sonntag einen kleinen Start auf die Mefo zu machen??
Treffpunkt so gegen 17.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz von Nordgaadholz. :q 

Sven  #h


----------



## Nordangler (22. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Ich sehe schon, ich muß alleine eine Mefo fangen gehen.

Sven


----------



## Marc R. (22. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Tach Sven,

wollte am WE auch los. Wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, werde ich spätestens um 17 Uhr am Parkplatz sein.


----------



## Nordangler (23. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Muß wohl mir Marc alleine die Mefos auf die Schuppen legen !!!!!!

Oder doch nicht ????

Sven


----------



## svenskepilk (23. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Wenn ich ne Wathose und ein Auto hätte würde ich ja auch zu gerne mitkommen. Ich habe nämlich noch nie auf Meerforelle gefischt. Leider muß ich für die Wathose noch etwas sparen und das Auto kann ich auch nicht aus dem Ärmel schütteln:q .

Ich wünsche euch beiden aber ein dickes Petri und viel Spass!


----------



## Marc R. (24. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Moin,

ich muss für Sonntag schon wieder absagen und werde mich wohl heute oder morgen für 2-3 Stunden an die Geltinger Bucht begeben.


----------



## Loecki (25. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Moin Sven!
Ja ist es denn die Möglichkeit! Ich wollte Sonntag auch Fischen! (endlich mal wieder |rolleyes )
Hatte aber eigentlich an ne Belly-Dorsch-Tour gedacht #c 
Weil in meinem Gefrierfach absolute Dorschebbe vorherrscht! (kein gutes Gefühl #d )

Sagtest Du nicht, dass in Apenrade gut gefangen wurde!?
Da könnte man doch MeFos und Dorsche gleichzeitig ärgern!!!
Wat meenste?

Vielleicht haben ja noch mehr Boardies Lust!!! (Das war jetzt ein kleiner inoffizieller Aufruf  )


----------



## Nordangler (26. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Leider fehlt mir dazu die Zeit. Ich kann nur ab ca 17.00 Uhr. 
Würde mich aber über deine Beteiligung freuen. Dorsche sind im Moment auch unter Land. Habe auch noch einen anderen mit, der noch keine Ahnung vom Mefoangeln hat und mal reinschnuppern möchte.
Würde dich auch mitnehmen Loecki

Sven


----------



## Loecki (26. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Na gut, überedet  
Hab ja auch schon ewig keine MeFo mehr in natura gesehen!
Vielleicht klappt`s ja :g 

Schick dir gleich mal ne pm!


----------



## pitus02 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Moin Moin Sven !

Nordgaadholz #c wo ist das ??

 ;+ Gruß Lars


----------



## Nordangler (26. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

In der Nähe von Steinbergkirche und Habernis.
Liegt zwischen Kappeln und Flensburg an der B199

Sven


----------



## pitus02 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Yep danke !

Wo wollt Ihr hin Habernis Hook ? 

Muß nachher noch weg wenn ich pünktlich zurück bin klink ich mich gerne ein  |wavey:


----------



## Marc R. (26. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Viel Glück euch Beiden. Gestern war auf jeden Fall nichts zu holen, obwohl die Bedingungen ganz gut waren. Dorsche ließen sich auch nicht blicken, bin allerdings am Nachmittag los gewesen. Ich habe noch jemanden getroffen, der ganz in der Nähe wohnt und in den letzten Tagen täglich mehrmals los war. Auch nichts.


----------



## Nordangler (26. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

pitus ja dort an die Spitze wollte ich hin. Habernis Hook.
Bin gegen 17.30 Uhr dort.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (26. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

So nun sind wir wieder zurück.
Wir, das sind Dirk alias Loecki, Moritz, Josef und ich.
Gegen 18.00 Uhr haben wir uns bei Habernis getroffen um gemeinsam ein wenig die Peitsche zu schwingen.
Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, bis auf ein paar kleine kontake haben wir keinerlei Fisch gesehen. Aber wir hatten einen superschönen, fast windstillen Abend. Eine fast spiegelglatte See und eine große Portion Erholung.
Gegen 20.15 haben wir alles wieder eingepackt und werden wohl wieder demnächst zusammen ein paar Stunden verbringen am Wasser.

Sven #h


----------



## Loecki (27. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Ja, da muss ich Sven Recht geben, war sehr schön mal wieder die MeFo-Rute zu schwingen und wenigstens die Hoffnung zu haben, es könnte was silbriges anklopfen  

Aber das nächste Mal...bestimmt! :m

PS: Hab noch dein Messer in meinem Rucksack gehabt, Sven.
      Aber keine Angst, bei mir geht nix verloren...


----------



## moja66 (27. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Moin,

hat Spass gemacht mit euch, klasse Wetter und gut unterhalten.
Ausserdem gab es bei mir schon bei weitem schlechtere Tage mit 
einigen versenkten Euros, nassen Klamotten oder eingefrorenen Rutenringen so ganz ohne Biss.
Also immer positiv bleiben.
Bin gerne wieder dabei.
Gruss Moritz


----------



## Nordangler (28. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Evtl wollte ich wieder Sonntag los.

Wer noch?? Wenn es losgeht??

Sven


----------



## pitus02 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Bin am Sonntag  auf der Forelle unterwegs   #6 
Schade  |rolleyes


----------



## dacor (29. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

ICH!!
ist aber noch nciht 100% sicher, muss erstmal gucken ob ich ein auto leihen kann :-/
ich meld mcih aber rechtzeitig (samstag) 
weisst du schon an welchen strand du möchtest? ich könnt mir vorstellen dass sie auf offener see (zb falshöft) noch besser beissen.
gruß dacor


----------



## moja66 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Moin Sven,

ich bin gerne wieder dabei, wenn es passt.
Fehlt noch Ort und Zeit. War heute abend wieder in Habernis, das Wasser war trüb und der Wasserstand etwas höher als normal.
War leider fischtechnisch nichts, aber wieder ein prima Sonnenuntergang.
Bis dann
Moritz


----------



## Nordangler (30. September 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

sauber !!!
Ich denke mal, das ich mich am Samstag festlege wohin zum angeln.
Josef möchte auch wieder mit.
Also mal schauen, wer sich noch so anmeldet.

Sven


----------



## Loecki (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Hi Leute!
Könnte bei mir auch was werden!
Will wahrscheinlich Samstag auch schon mal los...aber das steht auch noch nicht ganz fest. Aber ich bleib am Ball


----------



## Marc R. (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Wenn der Kater am Sonntag Abend nicht mehr ganz so groß ist, bin ich wohl auch dabei.


----------



## Nordangler (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Marc kannste ja mit dem Kopf unter Wasser gehen. Der Schnaps treibt die Mefos fluchtartig in unsere Arme.

Sven


----------



## dacor (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

so also ich bin jetzt definitiv dabei.
jetzt wäre nur noch zu klären wo und wann.
gruß david


----------



## dacor (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

@ Sven
so langsam muss ich aber wissen wann und wo wir uns treffen!
Gruß David


----------



## Nordangler (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

17.00-17.30  Uhr ist Treffpunkt denke mal Nordgaadholz. Parkplatz Klevelücke
Wenn sich das Wetter ändert sage ich Bescheid wo neuer Treffpunkt.
Wer ist noch dabei ??

Sven


----------



## moja66 (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Moin Sven,

ich bin dabei.
Parkplatz Klevelücke sagt mir noch nichts, wie ist der Parkplatz am besten zu erreichen?
Würde evt. falls ich Zeit habe schon etwas früher los und mich schon mal im Wasser tummeln, falls der Rest sich erst um 17:30 trifft.
Gruss Moritz


----------



## Nordangler (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Moritz wenn du von Kappeln kommst auf der B199 rechts ab nach Nordgaadholz.
Am Ortsschild Nordgaagholz geht eine Straße rechts ab. Die heißt Klevelücke. Einfach durchfahren, dann bist du am Strandparkplatz.

Sven


----------



## Loecki (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Bin nun auch definitiv dabei, nachdem ich gestern mit dem Belly nicht so erfolgreich auf Dorsch war (1 50er) sollen es nun die MeFos richten 
Würde aber auch schon ein wenig früher antanzen...
Aber genau wie Moritz, weiß ich auch nicht wo der besagte Parkplatz ist.
Oder meintest Du den vom letzten Mal???


----------



## Loecki (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Ahja, gleichzeitig gepostet...
Wann bist du denn da, Moritz?


----------



## moja66 (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Moin Loecki,

ich wollte so spätestens 16:30 am Start sein.
Ich muss den Parkplatz allerdings erstmal suchen.
Gruss Moritz


----------



## Loecki (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Fahr jetzt los.
bin so gegen 1530 da
bis denne


----------



## Flens (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Shit,
der "Kater" wollte einfach nicht aus dem Hause gehen und so habe ich doch die Couch  vorgezogen... 

Und wie war es heute draußen?


----------



## Nordangler (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Hehe Flens !
Tja wie wars? Insgesamt ein lustiger Abend. Gegen 17.00 Uhr war ich mit Josef am Strand. Dirk, Moritz und Dacor waren schon munter am Angeln. Josef und ich die Plün an und ran an den Strand.
Huhu Sven schallt es dann links von mir. Kuck und noch einmal Kuck. Wer ist dat denn? Mein alter Lehrmeister im Mefoangeln kommt angedackelt. (angelt seit 1957 auf Mefo ) Und nun bin ich geliefert. Mönsch Sven hast ja immer noch keine Fliegenrute dabei. "grummel, grummel" Komm mal mit ich will dir etwas zeigen. Ich treu ergeben hinterher und mein Lehrmeister holt seine olle Fliegenpeitsche raus. Und nun wurf schmeis und hauruck. So Sven mach mal nach. Jaaaaaaaaa Papi ich mach doch. Meine beiden linken Hände verkrampfen sich und los gehts. 
Pflaume bekomme ich zu hören doch nicht so. Schau noch einmal zu. Dazu wurde mir verpuhlt, wie ich die Schnur aufnehme im Handkreuz. Tolle Wurst!!
Nach 10 Minuten verzweifle ich schier an der Thematik. Mach nichts sagt mein Lehrmeister. So angeln gerade die wenigsten, weil kaum einer das so beherrscht.
Darf man eigentlich einen alten Mann erwürgen??
Na egal ich verspreche ihm mir endlich eine Fliegenrute zu kaufen und er will wieder zu meinem Lehrmeister werden. Aber mal ganz ehrlich!! Ich freue mich schon riesig darauf.

Nun bin ich aber zu den anderen 4 gestoßen. Wir hatten im Lauf des Abends eine Menge Spaß und einige kleine Dorsche. Moritz hatte ein, zwei Mefobisse. Davon verlor er ein weiter draußen und eine kleine Mefo unter der Rutenspitze. Ab ca. 20.00 Uhr hörte man die Mefos unter Land rauben und so zogen wir bis 21.00 Uhr durch. Leider ohne Erfolg.
Aber mir hat der Tag eine Menge Spaß gemacht und freue mich schon auf Samstag.
Zu Hause habe ich dann noch einmal die Wickeltechnik getestet.

Gruß und ciao   

    Sven


----------



## Flens (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Mit Chance werde ich es morgen mal nach der Arbeit probieren.Die Utensilien habe ich jedenfalls schon ins Auto geschmissen.Falls ich morgen on tour bin,schreibe ich natürlich auch einen Kleinen Bericht hierein.


----------



## Nordangler (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Viel Spaß und Erfolg wünsche ich dir.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Will nachher noch einmal los in die Geltinger Bucht. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen??

Sven


----------



## Loecki (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Hi Sven, warste jetzt eigentlich los am Freitag???
Werd wohl heute mal antesten...
Jemand mit von der Partie??


----------



## Nordangler (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sonntag Geltinger Bucht??*

Jo gegen 16.30 sind wir am Wasser.
Bei Erfolg kommt Bericht und Fotos.

Sven


----------

